# Unfortunate combination of breeding or will weight and muscle gain improve it.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He totally looks Standardbred. Handsome dude, too. HIs hip looks weak, but I bet you can do a lot to improve him. I rather like him. He has a kind eye.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

A lot can be done to help that back end look a little more proportionate to the rest of him. He's never going to have a quarter horse backside but it'll be better. He'll also carry himself better with conditioning and his improved movement will help him look a little smoother. He's a cute critter. How old is he?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, looks almost like 2 different horses, he's so unbalanced! Looks truly conformational/unchangeable to me, but as others have said, with good conditioning work, might improve a little & may be fine for trailriding etc.


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you all. Yep I think most of it is “just what his mumma gave him” but I can definitely see the possibilities. Haha of course he isn’t a showstopper. Only plan on pleasure riding him really, see if he likes cows 😉 

I actually thought he might have standie in him too but I’m not good at picking mixed breeds 😞


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

ChieTheRider said:


> A lot can be done to help that back end look a little more proportionate to the rest of him. He's never going to have a quarter horse backside but it'll be better. He'll also carry himself better with conditioning and his improved movement will help him look a little smoother. He's a cute critter. How old is he?


Thanks. He is about 8, or so I’ve been told but I’ll have my dentist check him out too. No history, he did have a saddle on without fault but played with the bit so I’d say he hasn’t been mouthed. Treating him as unbroken but has lovely ground manners. Nevertheless we shall be taking this slow and doing it right.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think much of his "deficits" will be fixed by putting some weight on his frame which is very needed.
His SI joint, shoulder points, flanks concave, butt is flat and wanting in "meat" needed and added and although he has a plentiful coat I bet he has some ribbiness more than he should.
He also has a very visible chest/breastbone that needs "meat" covering...
The muscling comes after the bodies need of flesh are placed better where its needed.
Remember it takes time to heal the insides before the outsides are truly seen changed and thriving in appearances. 
He probably has little things that could be improved or wished for different, but what horse is perfect? None of mine!

He *is* a diamond in the rough currently but still very striking in looks.
So much is going to change with good care and nutrition offered..
As for a breed...keep them guessing I think he will do as he fits many breed possibilities.
Enjoy your new friend.
🐴...


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

He looks just like my Standardbred. If he's as intelligent (only have to show him once and he's got it), and sweet natured as mine you'll find him to be a wonderful companion.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

He looks shaped like some of the gaited horses and gaited crosses that I've seen. I agree with others who've said to see what weight and work will bring out.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everyone missed the obvious. This horse will be a great horse, l took one look and saw it. He has a huge heart girth, a sign of a great horse.


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you all for your supportive and positive comments. First time in the forum and already I feel it has a supportive and intelligent community. 

He has a beautiful pronounced walk, like he is on mission with pride, no toes dragging. 
Named him too. Atlas. He needed a good name, something strong yet gentle sounding.


----------



## wo7777 (May 17, 2021)

Acacia said:


> Thank you all for your supportive and positive comments. First time in the forum and already I feel it has a supportive and intelligent community.
> 
> He has a beautiful pronounced walk, like he is on mission with pride, no toes dragging.
> Named him too. Atlas. He needed a good name, something strong yet gentle sounding.


He reminds me of a war horse like a Fresian - big deep chest. 

The rear can be built up with exercise, he reminds me of a medaevil charger that the knights used to ride..

I know one guy who does jousting who has a Fresian and a clydie.....

I think he has promise...keep us updated on how he goes. 😎


----------



## faybird (Sep 5, 2012)

He looks like a warmblood to me! He’s very handsome! Where did you find him? That top line and hind end will improve a lot with the right exercise and nutrition. He looks a lot like my recently retired Dutch Warmblood.


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

faybird said:


> He looks like a warmblood to me! He’s very handsome! Where did you find him? That top line and hind end will improve a lot with the right exercise and nutrition. He looks a lot like my recently retired Dutch Warmblood.



He is isn’t he, I can see the potential and I agree the weight and exercise I hope we can level him out a bit. He half looks normal in this photo. Boy just has to learn to work his angles for the camera 😉

I got him from a rescue group here in SE QLD Australia. He’s polite on the ground and never been ridden to our knowledge. I haven’t handled him since I brought him a week ago, I wanted to get him relaxed to his surroundings before I get to work.


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

We are getting there! This is just weight gain alone with a bit of work. Before and after the 2 months I’ve had him. He’s ready to start riding, definitely unbroken but accept the saddle well.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow, he looks like a totally different horse! Great job!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just ran across this thread and was going to post that I think his tail end will fill out nicely and I see it has. He still needs muscle and groceries but he looks great. I don't go with the standardbred guess. I'm not sure what, a mutt of some sort I think but he looks solid and cute. How does he seem to be going under saddle?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update.

He looks very different from that first photograph.

He does have some faults but I imagine he’ll be able to live and work with them.

If you hadn’t mentioned his age, I’d think he was a young draft cross with a lot of growing still to do.

I still think he’s a draft cross but just needs more weight on him, he’s going to look much stockier when that’s all sorted.


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks, this is all with really just weight gain, I haven’t done much work yet with the muscle. 
he’s movement reminds me of a heavy horse and he’s feet are huge (it’s hard to see in the pic) so I can believe the draft cross in him.
He’s doing a great job so far, that picture was the second time I’ve saddled him and not an issue. Thought I’d try to mount but he was very unsure of what I was doing so my guess is he has had the ground work but yet to be ridden. We’ll get there in time. Lunges fine and I pony him on my horse for extra hill work. 
I don’t mind if he isn’t show quality, he’s happy, moves without trouble and I think we’ll enjoy campdrafting and working horse sports together.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, by the way, can I have that saddle? I mean, well, if you get bored of it, or something.

Just kidding. But, it is flipping up a lot in back. Is it a good fit for him?


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> oh, by the way, can I have that saddle? I mean, well, if you get bored of it, or something.
> 
> Just kidding. But, it is flipping up a lot in back. Is it a good fit for him?


Haha it’s a very comfy saddle, It does bounce around a bit on him though 🤔. It’s relatively new, only been used for about 2 weeks of mustering all up. You’re right it does seem to sit high at the back, so I’ll get a friend of mine who is good with saddle fits to have a look. We might be able to work out a better fit for him or find a saddle that will. For a second wear he did well, and of course I won’t ride until he is 100% comfortable.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, very nice solid looking horse, have fun with him.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

What no one has mentioned, I believe this horse is starting into dsld.
Look at his hocks, very straight. Look at his fetlocks, they are already starting down.
Sorry to be the bearer of sad news, but it's what I see.


----------



## Acacia (Jun 4, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> What no one has mentioned, I believe this horse is starting into dsld.
> Look at his jocks, very straight. Look at his fetlocks, they are already starting down.
> Sorry to be the bearer of sad news, but it's what I see.


 Oh I think you maybe be right. I’ve never heard of this before. I’ll get him checked out, thank you for pointing it out. I’d rather not ride him if it’s only going to do more harm.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Acacia said:


> Oh I think you maybe be right. I’ve never heard of this before. I’ll get him checked out, thank you for pointing it out. I’d rather not ride him if it’s only going to do more harm.


I had a young stallion prospect with it years ago. Once you've dealt with it, you see it even in the beginning stages. 
As I said, sorry to tell you this but it's what I see.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

Acacia said:


> We are getting there! This is just weight gain alone with a bit of work. Before and after the 2 months I’ve had him. He’s ready to start riding, definitely unbroken but accept the saddle well.
> View attachment 1116397
> 
> View attachment 1116398


I can definitely see the DSLD in this last picture. So sorry to see this!


----------

